# Most users ever online



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

Just noticed that ......

*Most users ever online was 93, 02-12-2010 at 11:31 AM.*

I believe that the previous high (also in the 90's) was in April, 2010.

Anyone care to guess the day/month/year when the 100 will be reached? 

A 'substantial' prize will be awarded to whoever guesses the closest!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Just noticed that ......
> 
> *Most users ever online was 93, 02-12-2010 at 11:31 AM.*
> 
> ...



20/12/10 is my guess

would the substantial prize be a dinner date with you andy?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2010)

23/12/10 - 11.45 am


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 9, 2010)

i guess 24/12/10 with everyone wishing each other a Merry Christmas


----------



## Caroline (Dec 9, 2010)

Christmas day at 3,00 pm

For my substantial prize can I jet off somewhere warm?


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

I reckon it will be quieter the nearer we get to xmas so im going to go for 27/12/2010.


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2010)

Caroline, it's always dead on Christmas day in here 

I reckon Feburary 10th 2011 because everyone will eat loads over xmas, their symptms will get worse and they will finally go to the doctors by end of Jan and make it here by Feb.  That's my theory


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

gail1 said:


> would the substantial prize be a dinner date with you andy?



It may be. But one is not considering my past behaviour with regards to 'prizes' nor the use of apostrophes around the word substantial.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 9, 2010)

February 14th 11.15am cos we'll all be either happy or fed up so we will come on here to gloat/moan!!  It's also my birthday!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> It may be. But one is not considering my past behaviour with regards to 'prizes' nor the use of apostrophes around the word substantial.



i would settle for a burger and a shake lol See im a cheap date


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 9, 2010)

22/12/10 @ 7.40 pm


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 9, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> i guess 24/12/10 with everyone wishing each other a Merry Christmas



i think jenni wren is wright


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 10, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> i guess 24/12/10 with everyone wishing each other a Merry Christmas



I'm more inclined to go for boxing day at around 1.00 when people clamber out of their pit and amit feelings of guilt for putting away all that ale and food they don't even like. And the next record will be smashed soon after when 1000 members log on to say similar things on nee years day. Heheh!

I'll take the money now if you want!


----------



## twinnie (Dec 11, 2010)

i will go 1st at around 7pm everyone wishing happy new year after recovering from their hangover lol


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 11, 2010)

From whats happening on here this evening I'll go with later tonight


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 11, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> From whats happening on here this evening I'll go with later tonight



You know what! I thought exactly the same!! 

I'll go and check now how we're doing .....


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was too scared to suggest it ! 

There's a lot of guests viewing 

Rob


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 11, 2010)

yes quite possible.

However I'm thinking maybe NEVER!

some things get to a natural peak and will never be out done and I think that is possible, but I would say certainly not for 6 months more!! okay if you want a date I will say 2/4/2012

I could be spectacularly wrong here!! (Wouldn't be the first time )

Rossi


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 11, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> You know what! I thought exactly the same!!
> 
> I'll go and check now how we're doing .....





Robster65 said:


> I was too scared to suggest it !
> 
> There's a lot of guests viewing
> 
> Rob



Good luck Andy!

I stopped viewing a little while ago, just making me


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

We hit 96 today


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Just had a mosey around at everyones gueeses at this rate nobody will be right lol x well ok maybe Katie or Rossi, as everyone else guessed  2010 x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Just had a mosey around at everyones gueeses at this rate nobody will be right lol x well ok maybe Katie or Rossi, as everyone else guessed  2010 x



The funny thing was that the April 2010 number was 93, the December 2010 number was 93 and as I was watching today it didn't seem to want to go above 93 so I was starting to think that there really was a limit - that perhaps the server would reject any more, but then it went up to 96. Unfortunately, some of the members signed off whilst it was happening otherwise we would probably have broken 100!


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2011)

Could we perhaps cheat and have a pre arranged day and time where as many as possible log in   no, no of course not, whatever came over me then 

I'm still sticking with my prediction of February 14th, surely we'll all have something to either moan about or be glad about on that day!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2011)

We had 117 visitors at 10:38 this morning


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We had 117 visitors at 10:38 this morning



Oh crikey! Now I have to look through the thread and see who's won! 

That and find my photocopier and a suitably shabby ?10 note.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 25, 2011)

And the winner is ..... drum roll ..... Oh come on ...... more drum roll ......

Me!

(oof!!)

*Flutterby! *

Only around three weeks out, but who's counting.

Your photocopy of a ?10 note is fluttering to you as we speak, but as I can't afford a stamp, it's coming to you by pigeon.

Andy


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> And the winner is ..... drum roll ..... Oh come on ...... more drum roll ......
> 
> Me!
> 
> ...



Me??  Honestly??  Ooh how exciting!  A photocopy of a ?10 note - a wonderful prize  thanks so much


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Me??  Honestly??  Ooh how exciting!  A photocopy of a ?10 note - a wonderful prize  thanks so much



Andy is being a cheapskate - here's a million quid


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay!!  Northy you are the best!!   Just need to print it off and can go wild.


----------

